# Os sentidos mudam na península ibérica?



## gato radioso

Tenho reparado que as vezes não usamos as mesmas expressões em portugués do que em espanhol e viceversa quando estamos a falar dos sentidos.
Exemplos:

*1) Olhar/Oir*

Sempre que queremos chamar a atenção de alguém, ou queremos faze-lo dar por alguma coisa, em portugués dizemos:
-Olha!


Mas em Espanha, não sei por qué, as pessoas dizem sempre:

-Oye!  

Se disséssemos também o mesmo do que em portugués não haveria problema de compreensão, mas, para dizer verdade, só falamos assim em contextos tais como:

-¿Dónde está el libro verde?
-Allí, ¡mira! (casi siempre señalando con el dedo)

*2) Cheirar/saber*
Uma vez, com um amigo espanhol em Lisboa, ele viu -não lembro muito bem- um cartaz ou um folheto publicitário que dizia mais ou menos: _"Lisboa cheira a Alfama_" ou "_Lisboa cheira a férias..."._ Meu amigo perguntou-me o que isso quería dizer e eu respondi: "Lisboa sabe a Alfama" o "Lisboa sabe a vacaciones..." porque em espanhol "oler" não faz qualquer sentido neste contexto e "saber" fica muito melhor (há uma velha canção _Tu nombre me sabe a hierba_). Embora a linguagem publicitária ou poética força muito as palavras acho que aquí cheirar/oler significam o mesmo nas duas linguas (fazer lembrar, ou ser sinónimo de...)

*3) Sentir/oír*
Neste caso, acho que as duas linguas partilham a mesma peculiaridade. Às vezes sentir=oir, e podemos dizer _"Ontem senti a trovoada/sentí o Pedro chegar com o carro_". A única diferença, se calhar, é que "sentir" -ao menos em espanhol- faz mais énfase na sensação subjectiva e oir é o simple facto de oir. Assim, num telefonema se a comunicação fosse muito má, seria:

 -¿Diga? ¿Diga...?
 -Sí, le oigo (aquí dizer "sinto" seria muito esquisito)


E vocês? Concordam? Têm reparado o mesmo em portugués ou em espanhol? Porquê creem que pode ser isso?


----------



## Carfer

Creio que as diferenças não são assim tão grandes. Mesmo que haja uma tendência para usar mais um termo numa língua do que outro noutra, nós também podemos dizer '_Ouça_' e '_sab_e'


----------



## Ari RT

Da península não sei, mas este brasileiro encontrou muito mais semelhanças que diferenças entre Espanha e Brasil, nos aspectos culturais, religiosos, sociais. Incluindo a língua, mutatis mutandis.
Uma das diferenças que notei foi a extrema liberdade de uso do idioma dos espanhóis, ao menos em relação a nós brasileiros. Somos uns carolas cheios de pudores e não-podes quando comparados a eles.


----------



## gato radioso

É verdade, aquí somos muito anárquicos, sobre tudo em Espanha e não tanto em América onde fala-se melhor, ou ao menos têm mais preocupação com falar bem. Isso é, se calhar, uma das razões pelas que os estrangeiros perdem a paciência quando começam estudar espanhol.


----------



## Ari RT

Sem qualquer intenção de estabelecer juízo de qualidade entre línguas ou povos, parece haver um "limiar de ofensividade" (ou de susceptibilidade à ofensa) diferente entre distintas sociedades. No Reino Unido, não se fala "bloody hell" abertamente por aí, haverá quem considere ofensivo. No Brasil somos menos susceptíveis. Mas na Espanha muito menos ainda.
Pessoalmente, prefiro o jeito espanhol de ser. O que vai aqui como exemplo é apenas fruto de ilação de minha parte, apoiada em empirismo puro:
- Existe uma série de desenho animado chamada Chin-Chan. É sobre um menino japonês de uns 5 ou 6 anos que ainda não compreendeu o que seja socialmente aceitável. Para simbolizar isso, na dublagem para o Brasil, o pequeno sem-noção chama a mãe pelo primeiro nome! - Ô, Fulana, vem cá (ai, eu chamando a senhora minha mãe desse jeito levava uma escovada da boa...). Na Espanha, ele chama a mãe de "Culo Gordo" (Bunduda, Bunda Grande). No Brasil isso seria impensável na TV, independentemente de horário e de público-alvo.
- Na frente do refeitório de uma grande empresa multinacional do ramo aeroespacial, encontro numa faixa (banner) do sindicato "...mandar los patrones al carajo...". Nenhum sindicato brasileiro arriscaria o desgaste junto à opinião pública.
- Rádio FM 9:00h, programa de notícias e variedades, a apresentadora descreve sua experiência de adolescente na escola, com foco (humorístico) no crescimento das "tetas" e na relação difícil com o professor de educação física, que queria que todos e todas realizassem um determinado salto, apesar de muitos e muitas se recusarem. Termina com um trocadilho entre saltar "por cojones" (por força, querendo ou não) e a atração das meninas pelos culhões do professor.
- Em 2009, o Ministro da Defesa disse na TV que o desfile do Dia da Pátria era um "coñazo". Causou comoção o fato de ele dizer que o desfile fosse aborrecido, mas ninguém se incomodou com a palavra usada. "Coño!" é uma interjeição áspera, mas nem de perto chega ao escândalo causado no Brasil pelo correspondente português. "Ni de coña" é normalíssimo, como o nosso "tá de sacanagem". Falsos cognatos à parte, e respeitando a diferença entre coño e coña, seria como se as interjeições "caraca!", "caracas!" "caramba!", "caraças" (PT-PT) tivessem o mesmo potencial ofensivo do original que se tangencia com essas variações.

Há mais, mas o post se tornaria cansativo. Insisto em que gostei muito de desfrutar dessa maior liberdade pelo tempo em que vivi no país e que isso não constitui mérito ou demérito nem para o Espanhol nem para o Português. É só uma diferença que atiçou minha curiosidade, assim como o uso dos sentidos provocou as reflexões de gato radioso.


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade, nós falamos assim...! Infelizmente no Brasil nunca estive (Oxalá), mas já percebi em Portugal que as pessoas são muito mais delicadas a falar do que nós, tanto quando falavam comigo ou ainda quando falavam entre eles (também é verdade que se eu lhes escutasse falar em giría não compreendería nada).

De facto, quando as pessoas de países latino-americanos vêm por cá, muitas vezes ficam chocados com o espanhol tão áspero que usamos aquí, isso por não falar quando escutam os espanhóis dizer "¡Coño!" veinte vezes diárias -tanto homens como mulheres-...


----------



## xiskxisk

Em Portugal também acontece o pessoal do norte dizer mais palavrões do que o pessoal do sul. É curioso.

Por cá não é comum dizer palavrões. No máximo diz-se um "merda" ou um "foda-se" num ambiente mais formal, mas coisas como caralho, puta, etc, são extremamente ofensivas e não se dizem em público.

Outra tendência que tem havido é para usar-se termos mais "politicamente correctos", por exemplo um trabalhador/empregado agora é colaborador, uma contínua/empregada agora é auxiliar de educação, um despedimento agora é dispensa, etc.


----------



## gato radioso

_"Em Portugal também acontece o pessoal do norte dizer mais palavrões do que o pessoal do sul."
_
Achas que há muitas diferenças regionais no português europeu? Sendo eu estrangeiro, às vezes não percebo bem os sotaques, a menos que a outra pessoa seja brasileira -então percebo enseguida-. Por exemplo, posso perceber que algumas pessoas não marcam muito a grande diferença que há em português na "V" respeito da "B" -o mesmo que nós fazemos em castelhano, e que não faziamos antigamente-, e dizem "Bila Real". Ou seja, não passo de poder dizer se posso comprehender fácilmente quando ouço outra pessoa falar ou não. Há algum acento regional em Portugal que seja "melhor"?

A tendência para usar eufemismos acontece também aquí e é uma verdadeira maçada, porque complica a lingua, fá-la afectada e estraga o sentido original dos termos. Creo que já comentei noutro post. É verdade que resulta confuso, ainda para os nativos....


----------



## Ari RT

Entre os acentos português e brasileiro, qual é o que lhe resulta mais fácil de entender, quando o falante está usando o Português?
E pergunta semelhante, se o falante português ou brasileiro lhe fala em Espanhol, qual é o mais fácil de entender?


----------



## gato radioso

Para mim é mais fácil o português ibérico. Pode muito bem ser porque é mais fácil para mim estar em contacto com ele. Se a pessoa é brasileiro e fala num registo "standard", ou um bocadinho devagar, ou sem usar localismos ou giría, também posso entender. Acho que, por assim dizer, não há regras nisto. Por exemplo: ás vezes podes falar com alguém que trabalha num restaurante, numa recepção do hotel -ou qualquer trabalho em contacto com estrangeiros- e não compreendes tudo. No entanto, lembro-me alguma vez ter falado como pessoas numa pequena vila rural -uma vez que, numa viagem de carro, perdi o caminho- e entender tudo perfeitamente.

Se um português/brasileiro fala em espanhol, entendo tudo bem. Pode ser por a facilidade para as linguas que as pessoas têm em Portugal, sempre me deixa impressionado. Não sei se é porque passam os filmes estrangeiros com legendas, porque a fonética do português é mais amplia e isso ajuda muito... não sei.


----------



## xiskxisk

gato radioso said:


> _"Em Portugal também acontece o pessoal do norte dizer mais palavrões do que o pessoal do sul."
> _
> Achas que há muitas diferenças regionais no português europeu? Sendo eu estrangeiro, às vezes não percebo bem os sotaques, a menos que a outra pessoa seja brasileira -então percebo enseguida-. Por exemplo, posso perceber que algumas pessoas não marcam muito a grande diferença que há em português na "V" respeito da "B" -o mesmo que nós fazemos em castelhano, e que não faziamos antigamente-, e dizem "Bila Real". Ou seja, não passo de poder dizer se posso comprehender fácilmente quando ouço outra pessoa falar ou não. Há algum acento regional em Portugal que seja "melhor"?
> 
> A tendência para usar eufemismos acontece também aquí e é uma verdadeira maçada, porque complica a lingua, fá-la afectada e estraga o sentido original dos termos. Creo que já comentei noutro post. É verdade que resulta confuso, ainda para os nativos....



Sendo nativo facilmente noto quando alguém é do norte.

Por exemplo aqui, dá para notar pelo tom elevado (high pitch), especialmente quando diz "é assim". Nota-se também pela forma como pronuncia o R em "praze*r*, em conhece*r*-te", e como pronuncia o "em" (éim). Ah, e o sotaque dela no geral nota-se muito pouco, só se nota mesmo por estes detalhes.



gato radioso said:


> Para mim é mais fácil o português ibérico. Pode muito bem ser porque é mais fácil para mim estar em contacto com ele. Se a pessoa é brasileiro e fala num registo "standard", ou um bocadinho devagar, ou sem usar localismos ou giría, também posso entender. Acho que, por assim dizer, não há regras nisto. Por exemplo: ás vezes podes falar com alguém que trabalha num restaurante, numa recepção do hotel -ou qualquer trabalho em contacto com estrangeiros- e não compreendes tudo. No entanto, lembro-me alguma vez ter falado como pessoas numa pequena vila rural -uma vez que, numa viagem de carro, perdi o caminho- e entender tudo perfeitamente.
> 
> Se um português/brasileiro fala em espanhol, entendo tudo bem. Pode ser por a facilidade para as linguas que as pessoas têm em Portugal, sempre me deixa impressionado. Não sei se é porque passam os filmes estrangeiros com legendas, porque a fonética do português é mais amplia e isso ajuda muito... não sei.



Achas que as diferenças do português europeu para o brasileiro são maiores do que do espanhol europeu para o americano?


----------



## Milay

gato radioso said:


> Tenho reparado que as vezes não usamos as mesmas expressões em portugués do que em espanhol e viceversa quando estamos a falar dos sentidos.
> Exemplos:
> 
> *1) Olhar/Oir*
> 
> Sempre que queremos chamar a atenção de alguém, ou queremos faze-lo dar por alguma coisa, em portugués dizemos:
> -Olha!
> 
> 
> Mas em Espanha, não sei por qué, as pessoas dizem sempre:
> 
> -Oye!
> 
> Se disséssemos também o mesmo do que em portugués não haveria problema de compreensão, mas, para dizer verdade, só falamos assim em contextos tais como:
> 
> -¿Dónde está el libro verde?
> -Allí, ¡mira! (casi siempre señalando con el dedo)
> 
> *2) Cheirar/saber*
> Uma vez, com um amigo espanhol em Lisboa, ele viu -não lembro muito bem- um cartaz ou um folheto publicitário que dizia mais ou menos: _"Lisboa cheira a Alfama_" ou "_Lisboa cheira a férias..."._ Meu amigo perguntou-me o que isso quería dizer e eu respondi: "Lisboa sabe a Alfama" o "Lisboa sabe a vacaciones..." porque em espanhol "oler" não faz qualquer sentido neste contexto e "saber" fica muito melhor (há uma velha canção _Tu nombre me sabe a hierba_). Embora a linguagem publicitária ou poética força muito as palavras acho que aquí cheirar/oler significam o mesmo nas duas linguas (fazer lembrar, ou ser sinónimo de...)
> 
> *3) Sentir/oír*
> Neste caso, acho que as duas linguas partilham a mesma peculiaridade. Às vezes sentir=oir, e podemos dizer _"Ontem senti a trovoada/sentí o Pedro chegar com o carro_". A única diferença, se calhar, é que "sentir" -ao menos em espanhol- faz mais énfase na sensação subjectiva e oir é o simple facto de oir. Assim, num telefonema se a comunicação fosse muito má, seria:
> 
> -¿Diga? ¿Diga...?
> -Sí, le oigo (aquí dizer "sinto" seria muito esquisito)
> 
> 
> E vocês? Concordam? Têm reparado o mesmo em portugués ou em espanhol? Porquê creem que pode ser isso?


no existe mucha diferencia


----------



## gato radioso

xiskxisk said:


> Sendo nativo facilmente noto quando alguém é do norte.
> 
> Por exemplo aqui, dá para notar pelo tom elevado (high pitch), especialmente quando diz "é assim". Nota-se também pela forma como pronuncia o R em "praze*r*, em conhece*r*-te", e como pronuncia o "em" (éim). Ah, e o sotaque dela no geral nota-se muito pouco, só se nota mesmo por estes detalhes.
> 
> 
> 
> Achas que as diferenças do português europeu para o brasileiro são maiores do que do espanhol europeu para o americano?




Não muito... Às vezes tenho reparado que em algumas coisas muito concretas -gramática, verbos- o portugués brasileiro é como em español, sendo diferentes no portugués europeio.

Percebo muita diferença, como é natural, na entonação, na musicalidade, na forma de dizer algumas consoantes (d)... e uma linguagem, por assim dizer, mais "cálida". Em espahol acontece o mesmo: o espanhol americano é mais musical, ainda haja imensas diferenças fonéticas -se lês um jornal (que não tenha giría local) de qualquer destes países a homogeneidade é surprendente- entre mexicanos ou venezolanos ou cubanos ou argentinos, por dizer os exemplos mais extremos.

Eu também posso notar -ás vezes, não sempre- se uma pessoa é do norte (são eles, ou alguns deles, que fazem o mesmo que nós com a "B" e a "V", não é?) mas, na verdade, não sei dizer se a pessoa com quem falo é de Aveiro, as Beiras o do Algarve. Suponho que há diferenças, não é?
Não sei se acontecerá em Lisboa o mesmo que aquí, onde a pronúncia de Madrid -não sei porque- tem prestígio social, e os sotaques (de Galiza, Canarias, Andalucía, Aragón...) são considerados inferiores, "saloios" ou provincianos.


----------



## Dianette

Que interessante discussão! 
Se já percebemos diferenças entre o portugués de Portugal e o Brasileiro; e o espanhol da Espanha e o Americano ... imagina as diferenças entre ambas as linguas. 

Para mim tem sido engraçado quando falo em portugués e não sei como se diz uma coisa, que começo a utilizar sinónimos em espanhol, palavras antigas e não mais usadas e algum desses sinonimos é entendido pelos lusofalantes. 

Outra questão interessante e o uso das "liberdades" com o idioma. (No Equador, palavrão! nem pensar num cartaz do sindicato ou na frente da mamãe). Me sorprende o jeito de falar das minhas amigas espanholas, "sin pelos en la lengua".

Embora em America existam expressões regionais e misturas com as linguas indígenas, acredito que é mais fácil nos comprendermos por aquí (brasileiro no Brasil e castellano nos demais países) do que quando nos comunicamos na Peninsula Iberica. 

E finalmente ... 

"Olha" para nós seria "Oye" e no Brasil é "Ô"  e ... já quando se fala sério: "veja bem" .... "mira"  

O que acham de "perceber"?


----------



## xiskxisk

gato radioso said:


> Não muito... Às vezes tenho reparado que em algumas coisas muito concretas -gramática, verbos- o portugués brasileiro é como em español, sendo diferentes no portugués europeio.
> 
> Percebo muita diferença, como é natural, na entonação, na musicalidade, na forma de dizer algumas consoantes (d)... e uma linguagem, por assim dizer, mais "cálida". Em espahol acontece o mesmo: o espanhol americano é mais musical, ainda haja imensas diferenças fonéticas -se lês um jornal (que não tenha giría local) de qualquer destes países a homogeneidade é surprendente- entre mexicanos ou venezolanos ou cubanos ou argentinos, por dizer os exemplos mais extremos.
> 
> Eu também posso notar -ás vezes, não sempre- se uma pessoa é do norte (são eles, ou alguns deles, que fazem o mesmo que nós com a "B" e a "V", não é?) mas, na verdade, não sei dizer se a pessoa com quem falo é de Aveiro, as Beiras o do Algarve. Suponho que há diferenças, não é?
> Não sei se acontecerá em Lisboa o mesmo que aquí, onde a pronúncia de Madrid -não sei porque- tem prestígio social, e os sotaques (de Galiza, Canarias, Andalucía, Aragón...) são considerados inferiores, "saloios" ou provincianos.



A troca do V por B é o mais óbvio. 
No norte também pronunciam os OU como ditongo, em vez de simples Ô.
Pronunciam também os EI como ÉI, em vez de ÂI~Â como em Lisboa, ou ÊI~Ê como no sul.

Nas beiras é comum o S beirão (que soa mais como um SH), em Aveiro é muito comum pronunciarem o S em final de palavra seguido de vogal como J, em vez de Z, por exemplo "as aulas" como "a jaulas" em vez de "a zaulas".

De resto, muitos sotaques percebem-se pela entoação e pequenos pormenores que é difícil de explicar.


Sim, por cá na comunicação social usa-se muito a pronúncia padrão, semelhante aos falares de Lisboa. Todas as que se afastam substancialmente desta são consideradas provincianas (e normalmente são-no). Inclusive as novas gerações já vão tendo uma pronúncia mais uniforme.


----------



## gato radioso

Olá Dianette:
O mesmo que dizes:

_"Para mim tem sido engraçado quando falo em portugués e não sei como se diz uma coisa, que começo a utilizar sinónimos em espanhol, palavras antigas e não mais usadas e algum desses sinonimos é entendido pelos lusofalantes." _

aconteceu-me muitas vezes. Acho que a razão é que se usares palavras espanholas antigas, éstas são mais próximas ao nosso "avô común", latim, e é por isso que as pessoas compreendem fácilmente.


_ "Outra questão interessante e o uso das "liberdades" com o idioma. (No Equador, palavrão! nem pensar num cartaz do sindicato ou na frente da mamãe). Me sorprende o jeito de falar das minhas amigas espanholas, "sin pelos en la lengua"."
_
Não admira, falamos muito áspero por cá! . Quando vém pessoas de América, ficam a miúdo um bocado chocadas ao ouvirem os espanhóis falar. Precisamos urgentemente um curso intensivo de boas maneiras!!


----------



## Ari RT

Dianette said:


> Para mim tem sido engraçado quando falo em portugués e não sei como se diz uma coisa, que começo a utilizar sinônimos em espanhol, palavras antigas e não mais usadas e algum desses sinônimos é entendido pelos lusofalantes.



Tem toda razão. Comprei um Quixote comentado, editado pela RAE. Exceto por poucas exceções, as notas de rodapé são clarificações vocabulares. Grande parte delas dispensáveis para o leitor lusófono, por serem "traduções" de um Espanhol arcaico (mais próximo à raiz comum, como observou gato radioso) para um mais atual.
Há cerca de quinze anos, eu fazia parte de uma equipe interdisciplinar com a atribuição de discutir um contrato com uma empresa espanhola. Começamos as discussões em inglês, como de praxe, e nos entendíamos em Portunhol nos intervalos do cafezinho. Até que um dia um iluminado sugeriu que os espanhóis nos dirigissem a palavra em Espanhol, e nós a eles em Português. As duas partes evitando gírias, pronunciando cuidadosamente, buscando o Espanhol/Português mais castiço e mais próximo das suas raízes. Funcionou perfeitamente e aumentou bastante nossa produtividade. É claro que houve palavras que exigiram o recurso ao Inglês, mas foram exceções.
Por isso reafirmo o que escrevi acima: há mais semelhanças que diferenças, e não só no tocante à língua.


----------



## gato radioso

É verdade que são duas linguas irmãs, e isso é evidente, sobre tudo, na gramática.
Se és hispano-falante e começas estudar português, é fácil veres as semelhanças. A gramática lusa é mais sofisticada -nós não temos infinitivo pessoal, nem usamos o futuro de subjunctivo que ficou totalmente em desuso...- mas com excepção de algumas estructuras concretas que é preciso decorar, a gramática é muito accesível para nós, se não se procura atingir um nível erudito, mais próprio dum filólogo, etc-.
A lingua falada é o que nos custa um bocadinho, porque em português há muitos sons nasales, há mais vogais... e, ainda por cima, nós não temos facilidade para as linguas, ao contrario do que acontece em Portugal onde muitas pessoas falam ou compreendem castelhano ou otras linguas. A razão? Não sei: há quem diga que é porque passam os filmes estrangeiros com legendas, ou porque a fonética é mais amplia e isso ajuda muito... Realmente em Espanha há um eterno debate social com isto, porque não ter facilidade com outras linguas é uma imensa desvantagem no mundo actual e prejudica a competitividade económica do pais.


----------



## Orxeira

gato radioso said:


> É verdade que são duas linguas irmãs, e isso é evidente, sobre tudo, na gramática.
> Se és hispano-falante e começas estudar português, é fácil veres as semelhanças. A gramática lusa é mais sofisticada -nós não temos infinitivo pessoal, nem usamos o futuro de subjunctivo que ficou totalmente em desuso...- mas com excepção de algumas estructuras concretas que é preciso decorar, a gramática é muito accesível para nós, se não se procura atingir um nível erudito, mais próprio dum filólogo, etc-.
> A lingua falada é o que nos custa um bocadinho, porque em português há muitos sons nasales, há mais vogais... e, ainda por cima, nós não temos facilidade para as linguas, ao contrario do que acontece em Portugal onde muitas pessoas falam ou compreendem castelhano ou otras linguas. A razão? Não sei: há quem diga que é porque passam os filmes estrangeiros com legendas, ou porque a fonética é mais amplia e isso ajuda muito... Realmente em Espanha há um eterno debate social com isto, porque não ter facilidade com outras linguas é uma imensa desvantagem no mundo actual e prejudica a competitividade económica do pais.


rsss...não quero é incomodar ninguém, mas para mim uma das causas do pessimo desempenho que tem os espanhois com as línguas é o caráter deles, nomeadamente dois elementos, o orgulho (o espanhol é muito orgulhoso) e o medo de parecer ridículo. Essa é a minha opinião, muito questionável e muito pessoal...


----------



## Ari RT

Não tenho elementos para concordar ou discordar. Minha visão de estrangeiro, livre de preconceitos pró ou contra, foi de um uso extremamente assertivo da língua. O espanhol médio, segundo minha limitada experiência, diz o que realmente deseja dizer, com pouco ou nenhum "pelo en la lengua". E diz, em média, insisto, com a entonação que realmente representa seu estado de espírito. Se um palavrão é o que melhor representa seu sentimento no momento, seja então um palavrão. Se há que negar algo, negue-se. Dois chavões que ouvi muito (e confesso que gostei bastante e os tenho aplicado) foram "las cosas como son" e "(hay que llamarles a) las cosas por sus nombres". 
Outro ponto importante é a amplitude fonética do Espanhol, que acaba limitando a pronúncia em outras línguas. Mas que, para o falante do Espanhol, nativo ou estrangeiro, é uma benção! O inglês falado pelo espanhol médio obedece a um código fonético bastante simplificado e isso causa dificuldades de entendimento. Mas não para os espanhóis, e sim para os estrangeiros que os ouvem. Sem contar os fonemas que não são simplificados, mas diferentes mesmo. Me lembro bem do dia em que meu filho voltou da escola, onde viu em sua primeira aula de francês a conjugação do verbo "avoir". Ao tomar-lhe o ponto, logo na primeira pessoa do singular (j'ai) eu tive que parar para explicar que os franceses pronunciam o jota como nós, e não d'jai, como na Espanha. Já a segunda pessoa do plural com "b chica" (buz abez) foi coisa para ser lembrada por um bom tempo.
Finalmente, a comparação com a língua e/ou a cultura galaico-portuguesas é injusta. O português, com seu pequeno território somado à vocação viageira, sempre foi um povo que olha para fora de si, para o mundo (_Oh, mar salgado, quanto do teu sal são lágrimas de Portugal..._). E o brasileiro idem, tivemos de quem aprender. Andei bastante e em nenhum lugar, além desses dois, vi o povo local tentando falar a língua do estrangeiro que chega como turista. A regra é o inverso, que o turista dê seu jeito de comunicar-se. Nossa língua foi pérola polida pelo mar e pelo contato com o "outro", suas arestas foram desbastadas pela necessidade de fazer-se entender para comerciar. Na mesma toada da língua vão outras características culturais. Somos, em geral e na média, povos afáveis. O que não tira, em absoluto, o valor de línguas, como o Alemão, que tiveram uma história de diamante bruto metido na rudeza da ganga e não sofreram o mesmo processo de desbaste e polimento. Apenas são valores diferentes.


----------



## gato radioso

Orxeira said:


> rsss...não quero é incomodar ninguém, mas para mim uma das causas do pessimo desempenho que tem os espanhois com as línguas é o caráter deles, nomeadamente dois elementos, o orgulho (o espanhol é muito orgulhoso) e o medo de parecer ridículo. Essa é a minha opinião, muito questionável e muito pessoal...



Concordo completamente consigo Orxeira. Como regra geral, o espanhol é muito orgulhoso e nada cosmopolita, se calhar porque tem sido um pais muito isolado mentalmente nos últimos dois séculos em relação com o exterior. Paradoxalmente, é um pais cuja principal actividade económica é o turismo... mas as pessoas geralmente não se interessam muito por conhecer outros povos, nem outras culturas nem outras linguas - mesmo o inglês não é considerado por muitos um instrumento de comunicação global senão como uma maçada -. O ponto de vista que vocé aporta no seu post é um tema interesantissimo, isto daría para encher um foro completo...



Ari RT said:


> Não tenho elementos para concordar ou discordar.
> Finalmente, a comparação com a língua e/ou a cultura galaico-portuguesas é injusta. O português, com seu pequeno território somado à vocação viageira, sempre foi um povo que olha para fora de si, para o mundo (_Oh, mar salgado, quanto do teu sal são lágrimas de Portugal..._). E o brasileiro idem, tivemos de quem aprender. Andei bastante e em nenhum lugar, além desses dois, vi o povo local tentando falar a língua do estrangeiro que chega como turista. A regra é o inverso, que o turista dê seu jeito de comunicar-se.



É verdade. Nunca estive até agora no Brasil (oxalá pudesse ir) mas acho que está certíssimo. É fácil notar em Portugal que é um pais que olha ao exterior. Aliás, é uma muito agradável surpresa quando o estrangeiro vê que as pessoas são muito afáveis e tratam de fazer-se entender porque geralmente noutros países é ao contrario.


----------



## Dianette

Ari RT said:


> "las cosas como son" e "(hay que llamarles a) las cosas por sus nombres".



É uma qualidade admiravel dos espanhois. Na América, nos paises que falamos espanhol, as coisas não se dizem como sao haha, nos países andinos pelo menos, se eu não gosto de alguma coisa, nao consigo ser "descortés" como os espanhóis. Agradeço e aceito. Os espanhois iam dizer "no me gusta" e fim do assunto (com palavrões inclusos haha). Por isso às vezes quem fala com espanhóis sem prévio aviso, pode sentir-se ofendido.



Ari RT said:


> O português, com seu pequeno território somado à vocação viageira, sempre foi um povo que olha para fora de si, para o mundo (_Oh, mar salgado, quanto do teu sal são lágrimas de Portugal..._). E o brasileiro idem, tivemos de quem aprender. Andei bastante e em nenhum lugar, além desses dois, vi o povo local tentando falar a língua do estrangeiro que chega como turista. A regra é o inverso, que o turista dê seu jeito de comunicar-se. Nossa língua foi pérola polida pelo mar e pelo contato com o "outro", suas arestas foram desbastadas pela necessidade de fazer-se entender para comerciar. Na mesma toada da língua vão outras características culturais. Somos, em geral e na média, povos afáveis.



Inspirador pensamento poético! Gosto muito do portugués do Brasil, tem musicalidade e sorriso ao falar.

E pessoalmente, eu penso que os portugueses e espanhóis que vieram pra América, durante séculos, foram aventureiros, sonhadores, corajosos. Trazendo não só a língua, mas toda essa curiosidade de aprender e descobrir.



gato radioso said:


> É verdade. Nunca estive até agora no Brasil (oxalá pudesse ir).



Você (e todos) vão amar o Brasil. País tropical ... abençoado por Deus e bonito por natureza!


----------

